# Pm1127 Lathe Chuck Removal Methods.



## FLguy (May 15, 2016)

What method do you use to  remove the chuck? Jacks, wedges or drilling and tapping chuck for 3 jack screws?? Any ideas what is safest and fast?


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 15, 2016)

I stick one of these in the chuck and give it a whack...in low gear


----------



## Andre (May 15, 2016)

Lock spindle in back gear, put the key in and give it a tug. As long as you didn't excessively tighten the chuck it should come off easily. 

For my 109 I pinch the belt together (basically making it a strap wrench around the pulley) and just twist off the chuck. No tools needed.


----------



## Steve Shannon (May 15, 2016)

I'm unsure which model of PM1127 you have, but the current VF model does NOT have a threaded spindle nose. You must loosen three bolts at the rear of the spindle flange and three set screws. Putting a bar in the chuck without undoing the bolts and screws could break some gears!
Here's a link to the manual:
http://machinetoolonline.com/files/PM-1127VF-LB_Manual_2012.pdf



 Steve Shannon


----------



## FLguy (May 16, 2016)

Thanks every one for your replies but what I'm wanting is specific to PM1127VF- LB and how the chucks tight fit to the spindle pilot makes for an intreresting method of removal. I'm using 2 jacks 180 apart to push the chuck off the pilot. I really lucked out on this chuck. TIR .0002 at 2 inches from chuck jaws but the fit on that spindle pilot is VERY SNUG. I'm looking to see if I can fit 3 jack screws going thru the chuck and back plate to push against the head stock so a more uniform pressure is applied.


----------



## MSD0 (May 16, 2016)

The chuck on my 1127vf-lb is pretty easy to remove. Haven't checked the TIR on mine, but I would be surprised if it was as good as yours.


----------



## jbolt (May 16, 2016)

The chuck on our pm1127vf-lb is tight like yours. It only needs to move about 1/4 inch before it is loose enough to pull off. We use a piece of 1/4" steel flat stock between the chuck stud and head stock and then use the stud nuts like a jack screw against the steel stock to push the chuck off.

Jay


----------



## FLguy (May 18, 2016)

A very nice and simple method. Thanks! I played around using your idea and I'll be replacing the PM nuts with a longer type I'll make, (.700 OL), with a nylon insert on the headstock end of nut. My method before was to use 2 jacks, it was OK but not as good as your way.


----------



## jbolt (May 18, 2016)

Sounds like a plan! 

Be sure to post a picture.


----------

